

MongoDB Hadoop Connector goes 1.0 - jsr
http://blog.10gen.com/post/20840407875/mongodb-hadoop-connector-announced

======
pvnick
Has anybody used this in a production environment? What kind of lessons did
you learn? We've been interfacing hadoop and mongodb manually with shell
scripts, and we're considering this as a possible solution.

~~~
brugidou
We use the 1.0-SNAPSHOT from January 10 in production without any issues (we
had some in the beginning but patches got added), but only in read mode. I
haven't tried to write to MongoDB with the connector yet.

We read from a sharded collection on multiple slaves but it's low volume read
for now (< 100GB)

